# DIS Unplugged Podcasts, Video Links, Blogs and Vlogs + Aussie Planning Links



## WebmasterMaryJo

These are links to prior DIS Unplugged podcasts, videos, blogs and vlogs.  Much of the information in these is still relevant, and worth reading, listening and/or watching.

DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition Podcast

DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition Podcast | Episode Index for 2012-2017 Shows

DIS VIDEOS and VLOGS Index

Disneyland Blogs Index

Aussie Planning Links (by gogo65)


----------



## SteveH

@WebmasterMaryJo just a thought, but you might edit out the "New Show Each Wednesday" in the title since the Podcast has been dropped, again.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

SteveH said:


> @WebmasterMaryJo just a thought, but you might edit out the "New Show Each Wednesday" in the title since the Podcast has been dropped, again.


Thank you!  I fixed it.


----------



## SteveH

Now... if I had my wish Pete would change his mind and bring back the Disneyland podcat and assemble some new CA talent under the leadership of Mr. Tom Bell... but it's on a wish.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I'll try to remember to add new videos & vlogs to the index thread.


----------



## SteveH

@ImTooExcitedToSleep Thanks Tom!


----------

